# sisters of battle for sale



## davel (Jun 4, 2011)

WH40k 12 sisters of battlefor sale in various states (UK)
Lot can be found here
ebayhttp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260823595962#ht_631wt_1139
All Either unpainted or based white
The lot contains the following
2 Cannoness (both same miniature)
1 Armed with combi weapon (bolter/ flamer), missing hand
1 Armed with combi weapon(bolter/flamer, missing hand and back pack
Complete models
1 standard bearer
2 sisters armed with bolters
1 seraphin with hand flamers
2 sisters back packs
Missing back packs
Sister with multimelta
3 sisters armed with bolters
1 seraphin with bolt pistols
1 sister with melta gun ( nozzle of gun removed for a conversion)

See more photos of the sisters and other painting projects at
[URL="


----------

